# TiVo Edge and "Auto" HDR Question



## gamo62

I don't think I like the fact that HDR is always on if your TV supports it. I have a LG E8, and when I stream Dolby and HDR programs, it activates accordingly. With this, it's always on. Is this normal behavior? If so, not impressed. It may be going back.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo

You can turn Auto HDR off in the video settings menu. I don't like it myself, the color changes way too much. Even the Tivo menu colors are "too rich" or something. It's a big difference when you toggle it off.


----------



## gamo62

Agreed. It seems to be an all or nothing setting. At least with our LG E8, HDR only comes on when a program has it embedded. With TiVo, if your TV is HDR, then it's "Automatically" turned on globally across the board. Also, I am not sure that there are any of the streaming apps for the Edge that are 4k ready. Netflix perhaps. But not Hulu and Prime. The six tuners are nice. Remind me of our Roamio. But, with our TV having all of the streaming apps, I'm not sure. And our cable co doesn't broadcast in 4k. 
I'm pretty sure that the OTA version doesn't have ATSC 3.0. Which males 4k a no go for OTA.


----------



## KevTech

Bolt TE4 has the same HDR setting and my TV ( Sony XBR49X900F) works fine with it on auto.
HDR is not on in menus or at least I can't tell any difference on or off.
About the only time I notice it is on is in Netflix but still it is fine.
When I get Edge I will see how it goes but I suspect the same.


----------



## gamo62

On our LG, it's on all the time. Even on Broadcast TV. And I am not sure if the Prime Video app is 4k/HDR enabled. I looked up Jack Ryan, and it was not listed in 4k. So, until or if they get this fixed, I may forego the Edge and stay with my Bolt.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

I investigated this a bit with engineering and here is what I have learned:

With TiVo BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX, BOLT OTA and with MINI VOX, we support both HDR10 and HLG. When you set HDR to “Auto”, we pass through whatever we get in, and you only get HDR when you are playing back full screen video with HDR (i.e. not when video is in a PIP, the guide is up, etc.).

With TiVo Edge, we can now do “tone mapping” to convert between one colorspace/format and another. We can also up-convert SDR into “fake” HDR. So, they changed the definition of what “Auto” does to have everything map into HDR10 or Dolby Vision, depending on what the TV can support. We convert it to 4K 60Hz PQ picture curve in a bt2020 color space and 12-bit color. We also up-convert our entire UI into HDR. So, you get more rich graphics in the UI, and the video is always HDR even when it’s playing in a window or in the background.

It sounds like a similar issue that Apple ran into with Apple TV. They added another option between Off and Auto called Match Dynamic Range to pass through the various HDR formats without tone mapping them. I am requesting that we add a similar option so that EDGE can handle HDR more like BOLT does.


----------



## compnurd

TiVo_Ted said:


> I investigated this a bit with engineering and here is what I have learned:
> 
> With TiVo BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX, BOLT OTA and with MINI VOX, we support both HDR10 and HLG. When you set HDR to "Auto", we pass through whatever we get in, and you only get HDR when you are playing back full screen video with HDR (i.e. not when video is in a PIP, the guide is up, etc.).
> 
> With TiVo Edge, we can now do "tone mapping" to convert between one colorspace/format and another. We can also up-convert SDR into "fake" HDR. So, they changed the definition of what "Auto" does to have everything map into HDR10 or Dolby Vision, depending on what the TV can support. We convert it to 4K 60Hz PQ picture curve in a bt2020 color space and 12-bit color. We also up-convert our entire UI into HDR. So, you get more rich graphics in the UI, and the video is always HDR even when it's playing in a window or in the background.
> 
> It sounds like a similar issue that Apple ran into with Apple TV. They added another option between Off and Auto called Match Dynamic Range to pass through the various HDR formats without tone mapping them. I am requesting that we add a similar option so that EDGE can handle HDR more like BOLT does.


This is going to be bad.. Most TV's blow out the brightness in HDR so you are going to get blown out colors and such


----------



## KevTech

compnurd said:


> This is going to be bad.. Most TV's blow out the brightness in HDR so you are going to get blown out colors and such


Well he said they are going to try to get it like Bolt so perhaps all will work out.



TiVo_Ted said:


> I am requesting that we add a similar option so that EDGE can handle HDR more like BOLT does.


----------



## bjstick

Where are these HDR options on the BOLT VOX and MINI VOX? I've used both on my LG OLED and have never seen these options.


----------



## KevTech

bjstick said:


> Where are these HDR options on the BOLT VOX and MINI VOX? I've used both on my LG OLED and have never seen these options.


Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## bjstick

KevTech said:


> Tivo Customer Support Community


Interesting. That is where I expected the option to be but I don't have it there on either of my MINI VOX devices. I do see it on my Bolt, however.


----------



## KevTech

Option was added in the last TE4 update.
If you have TE3 you will not have the option.


----------



## bjstick

KevTech said:


> Option was added in the last TE4 update.
> If you have TE3 you will not have the option.


I have version 21.9.2.v4-USC-11 on my BOLT and both MINI VOXs. Can anyone here confirm they see this HDR option on a MINI VOX?


----------



## bodosom

TiVo_Ted said:


> ... they changed the definition of what "Auto" does to have everything map into HDR10 or Dolby Vision, depending on what the TV can support.


I'm not getting DoVi (which is good) just HDR-10.


----------



## compnurd

bjstick said:


> I have version 21.9.2.v4-USC-11 on my BOLT and both MINI VOXs. Can anyone here confirm they see this HDR option on a MINI VOX?


There is not an Auto option on the Mini Vox yet. It just functions as Auto


----------



## compnurd

KevTech said:


> Well he said they are going to try to get it like Bolt so perhaps all will work out.


I would more then try


----------



## Gary Warner

TiVo_Ted said:


> I investigated this a bit with engineering and here is what I have learned:
> 
> With TiVo BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX, BOLT OTA and with MINI VOX, we support both HDR10 and HLG. When you set HDR to "Auto", we pass through whatever we get in, and you only get HDR when you are playing back full screen video with HDR (i.e. not when video is in a PIP, the guide is up, etc.).
> 
> With TiVo Edge, we can now do "tone mapping" to convert between one colorspace/format and another. We can also up-convert SDR into "fake" HDR. So, they changed the definition of what "Auto" does to have everything map into HDR10 or Dolby Vision, depending on what the TV can support. We convert it to 4K 60Hz PQ picture curve in a bt2020 color space and 12-bit color. We also up-convert our entire UI into HDR. So, you get more rich graphics in the UI, and the video is always HDR even when it's playing in a window or in the background.
> 
> It sounds like a similar issue that Apple ran into with Apple TV. They added another option between Off and Auto called Match Dynamic Range to pass through the various HDR formats without tone mapping them. I am requesting that we add a similar option so that EDGE can handle HDR more like BOLT does.


----------



## Gary Warner

TiVo_Ted said:


> I investigated this a bit with engineering and here is what I have learned:
> 
> With TiVo BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX, BOLT OTA and with MINI VOX, we support both HDR10 and HLG. When you set HDR to "Auto", we pass through whatever we get in, and you only get HDR when you are playing back full screen video with HDR (i.e. not when video is in a PIP, the guide is up, etc.).
> 
> With TiVo Edge, we can now do "tone mapping" to convert between one colorspace/format and another. We can also up-convert SDR into "fake" HDR. So, they changed the definition of what "Auto" does to have everything map into HDR10 or Dolby Vision, depending on what the TV can support. We convert it to 4K 60Hz PQ picture curve in a bt2020 color space and 12-bit color. We also up-convert our entire UI into HDR. So, you get more rich graphics in the UI, and the video is always HDR even when it's playing in a window or in the background.
> 
> It sounds like a similar issue that Apple ran into with Apple TV. They added another option between Off and Auto called Match Dynamic Range to pass through the various HDR formats without tone mapping them. I am requesting that we add a similar option so that EDGE can handle HDR more like BOLT does.


Tivo is doing something I don't understand with HDR. I also have a Bolt and it works completely different. First of all the metadata is contained in the content and apps that can use it to control your display settings only do so when it is present in the content. When I start the Edge my display pops up immediately withe the little HDR symbol. No content just the menu. I checked my LG display and sure enough it is locked into HDR mode. Even live tv is in HDR mode. When I launch Netflix app it switches the display settings to Dolby Vision mode. Again for content not containing Dolby vision metadata.

The Bolt only turned on the HDR mode when in an app that supported it and the content with metadata was played. I frequently have the HDMI video go unstable and require rebooting the Edge or my receiver. In addition this implementation of HDR eliminates the ability to adjust display settings for non-HDR content.


----------



## compnurd

Gary Warner said:


> Tivo is doing something I don't understand with HDR. I also have a Bolt and it works completely different. First of all the metadata is contained in the content and apps that can use it to control your display settings only do so when it is present in the content. When I start the Edge my display pops up immediately withe the little HDR symbol. No content just the menu. I checked my LG display and sure enough it is locked into HDR mode. Even live tv is in HDR mode. When I launch Netflix app it switches the display settings to Dolby Vision mode. Again for content not containing Dolby vision metadata.
> 
> The Bolt only turned on the HDR mode when in an app that supported it and the content with metadata was played. I frequently have the HDMI video go unstable and require rebooting the Edge or my receiver. In addition this implementation of HDR eliminates the ability to adjust display settings for non-HDR content.


Well he just explained what they are doing


----------



## bjstick

compnurd said:


> There is not an Auto option on the Mini Vox yet. It just functions as Auto


Is there any known content that the MINI VOX can display in HDR? I tried Netflix content that plays in Dolby Vision and/or HDR on other devices on my TV, along with some Vudu trailers for movies offered in HDR and HDR never engaged.


----------



## compnurd

bjstick said:


> Is there any known content that the MINI VOX can display in HDR? I tried Netflix content that plays in Dolby Vision and/or HDR on other devices on my TV, along with some Vudu trailers for movies offered in HDR and HDR never engaged.


HDR works with me on my one cable channel that offers it. Netflix and a YouTube Dolby vision isn't supported on the Mini Vox. Just HDR10 and HLG

don't use Vudu to be able to test


----------



## HerronScott

compnurd said:


> This is going to be bad.. Most TV's blow out the brightness in HDR so you are going to get blown out colors and such


So that means that content with HDR will also have issues with brightness (ie the TV needs to be calibrated)?

Scott


----------



## compnurd

HerronScott said:


> So that means that content with HDR will also have issues with brightness (ie the TV needs to be calibrated)?
> 
> Scott





HerronScott said:


> So that means that content with HDR will also have issues with brightness (ie the TV needs to be calibrated)?
> 
> Scott


No The content itself would be mapped correctly to display correctly on your TV.. The issue can be menus and text that can appear overblown from a GUI


----------



## flinnr

TiVo_Ted... Thank you for your excellent explanation of what is happening with HDR on the TiVo Edge. My question is, is "fake" HDR still better than no HDR? In other words, if I only use my TiVo for broadcast television (no apps), might I be better off turning the HDR setting off? Also, if an app (like Netflix), does broadcast true HDR, will the TiVo send "true" HDR or "fake" HDR to the television? And, does the Edge support HLG? If not, what happens when broadcast TV starts to use HLG? Will the TiVo continue to put out "fake" HDR? Finally, you mentioned recommending the the Edge be modifed to act more like the Bolt in terms of HDR. Could this be accomplished through a firmware update, or would one need to purchase a newer Edge? Thank you!!


----------



## compnurd

flinnr said:


> TiVo_Ted... Thank you for your excellent explanation of what is happening with HDR on the TiVo Edge. My question is, is "fake" HDR still better than no HDR? In other words, if I only use my TiVo for broadcast television (no apps), might I be better off turning the HDR setting off? Also, if an app (like Netflix), does broadcast true HDR, will the TiVo send "true" HDR or "fake" HDR to the television? And, does the Edge support HLG? If not, what happens when broadcast TV starts to use HLG? Will the TiVo continue to put out "fake" HDR? Finally, you mentioned recommending the the Edge be modifed to act more like the Bolt in terms of HDR. Could this be accomplished through a firmware update, or would one need to purchase a newer Edge? Thank you!!


The Edge and Bolt both support HDR


----------



## BillyClyde

TiVo_Ted said:


> I investigated this a bit with engineering and here is what I have learned:
> 
> With TiVo BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX, BOLT OTA and with MINI VOX, we support both HDR10 and HLG. When you set HDR to "Auto", we pass through whatever we get in, and you only get HDR when you are playing back full screen video with HDR (i.e. not when video is in a PIP, the guide is up, etc.).
> 
> With TiVo Edge, we can now do "tone mapping" to convert between one colorspace/format and another. We can also up-convert SDR into "fake" HDR. So, they changed the definition of what "Auto" does to have everything map into HDR10 or Dolby Vision, depending on what the TV can support. We convert it to 4K 60Hz PQ picture curve in a bt2020 color space and 12-bit color. We also up-convert our entire UI into HDR. So, you get more rich graphics in the UI, and the video is always HDR even when it's playing in a window or in the background.
> 
> It sounds like a similar issue that Apple ran into with Apple TV. They added another option between Off and Auto called Match Dynamic Range to pass through the various HDR formats without tone mapping them. I am requesting that we add a similar option so that EDGE can handle HDR more like BOLT does.


Does the Edge also do Low Latency Dolby Vision (LLDV, Profile 5) for the Sony OLEDs, like the AppleTV can?


----------



## BillyClyde

I found this knowledge base list with what appears to be this issue mentioned, but when you click on the link it asks if you have a SalesForce login.

Tivo Customer Support Community

https://tivoprod.lightning.force.com/lightning/r/a1b1T000002YKotQAG/view

@Tivo_Ted, can you read that info and elaborate further?


----------



## JoeKustra

BillyClyde said:


> @Tivo_Ted, can you read that info and elaborate further?


Ted hasn't been on the site since 11/15.


----------



## Jeff_DML

BillyClyde said:


> Does the Edge also do Low Latency Dolby Vision (LLDV, Profile 5) for the Sony OLEDs, like the AppleTV can?


Not currently, needs an SW update to support. Ted mentioned it in another thread.


----------



## BillyClyde

JoeKustra said:


> Ted hasn't been on the site since 11/15.


Thanks Joe! I threw the proverbial rock at that pigeon to get him to move by tagging him! 

Let's hope it works.



Jeff_DML said:


> Not currently, needs an SW update to support. Ted mentioned it in another thread.


Thanks Jeff! Do you have a link by chance?

Edit: Never mind. I found it.

EDGE - Issues we're tracking


----------



## singh212

TiVo_Ted said:


> I investigated this a bit with engineering and here is what I have learned:
> 
> With TiVo BOLT, BOLT+, BOLT VOX, BOLT OTA and with MINI VOX, we support both HDR10 and HLG. When you set HDR to "Auto", we pass through whatever we get in, and you only get HDR when you are playing back full screen video with HDR (i.e. not when video is in a PIP, the guide is up, etc.).
> 
> With TiVo Edge, we can now do "tone mapping" to convert between one colorspace/format and another. We can also up-convert SDR into "fake" HDR. So, they changed the definition of what "Auto" does to have everything map into HDR10 or Dolby Vision, depending on what the TV can support. We convert it to 4K 60Hz PQ picture curve in a bt2020 color space and 12-bit color. We also up-convert our entire UI into HDR. So, you get more rich graphics in the UI, and the video is always HDR even when it's playing in a window or in the background.
> 
> It sounds like a similar issue that Apple ran into with Apple TV. They added another option between Off and Auto called Match Dynamic Range to pass through the various HDR formats without tone mapping them. I am requesting that we add a similar option so that EDGE can handle HDR more like BOLT does.


Hi Ted,

Do you have an update on this and whether or not the engineers are planning an update around this? I have a professionally calibrated TV and the colors are off when the TV thinks it is playing HDR content when I am just playing basic cable HD content.

Can you confirm that a fix is still on the radar? I am debating on whether to return the Edge based on the Sony DV issue and this auto-HDR issue but would be comforted to know that this is being addressed.

Thanks,


----------



## BillyClyde

singh212 said:


> Hi Ted,
> 
> Do you have an update on this and whether or not the engineers are planning an update around this? I have a professionally calibrated TV and the colors are off when the TV thinks it is playing HDR content when I am just playing basic cable HD content.
> 
> Can you confirm that a fix is still on the radar? I am debating on whether to return the Edge based on the Sony DV issue and this auto-HDR issue but would be comforted to know that this is being addressed.
> 
> Thanks,


Ditto. I picked up an Edge for cable about a week ago and it's not worth the extra monthly costs for cable and tivo if this isn't resolved. If not I'll be doing a return within the 30 days myself.


----------



## Mikeguy

Note that @TiVo_Ted has been away from posting in these parts for 2+ months, now (although, while not posting, he will check in at the forum).


----------



## KevTech

BillyClyde said:


> Ditto. I picked up an Edge for cable about a week ago and it's not worth the extra monthly costs for cable and tivo if this isn't resolved. If not I'll be doing a return within the 30 days myself.


Maybe call or do chat with Tivo support and ask them what the status is of issue *BZK-745* [Edge] Dolby Vision not working on Sony TVs.


----------



## BillyClyde

KevTech said:


> Maybe call or do chat with Tivo support and ask them what the status is of issue *BZK-745* [Edge] Dolby Vision not working on Sony TVs.


Thanks, I was planning to call them Monday anyway so I'll be sure to ask!


----------



## KevTech

KevTech said:


> Maybe call or do chat with Tivo support and ask them what the status is of issue *BZK-745* [Edge] Dolby Vision not working on Sony TVs.


I noticed on the Tivo Customer Support Community page that this issue is no longer listed.

Anyone know if it has been fixed or did Tivo just give up and remove issue *BZK-745* from the list?


----------



## BillyClyde

KevTech said:


> I noticed on the Tivo Customer Support Community page that this issue is no longer listed.
> 
> Anyone know if it has been fixed or did Tivo just give up and remove issue *BZK-745* from the list?


I'll try to check mine and report back. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## compnurd

Has there been a software update?


----------



## JxxAxxY

Nope still waiting.


----------



## JxxAxxY

I just got an update to the Edge last night. I am not really sure what it fixed. I didn't have much time to play with it.


----------



## philco782

For what it’s worth, I’ve been playing with HDR on and off. My TV is the TCL 6-series 55R613, 2019 edition pre-Qled. The way the Edge “converts” regular TV into HDR makes shadows way too dark for me. For example watching people run in the dark on Live PD, details just disappear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janitor53

I really wish they'd at least fix this device. It's been months of waiting.


----------



## Mitchell Grubman

gamo62 said:


> Agreed. It seems to be an all or nothing setting. At least with our LG E8, HDR only comes on when a program has it embedded. With TiVo, if your TV is HDR, then it's "Automatically" turned on globally across the board. Also, I am not sure that there are any of the streaming apps for the Edge that are 4k ready. Netflix perhaps. But not Hulu and Prime. The six tuners are nice. Remind me of our Roamio. But, with our TV having all of the streaming apps, I'm not sure. And our cable co doesn't broadcast in 4k.
> I'm pretty sure that the OTA version doesn't have ATSC 3.0. Which males 4k a no go for OTA.


I have an Edge hooked up to a new LG GX OLED. When I rewind live tv or fast forward or rewind recorded program I get approx 4-5 seconds of black screen before I see an image. Anyone else have this with HDR set to auto?


----------



## Mitchell Grubman

Anyone notice a 4-5 second pause of no image when watching live tv and rewinding when HDR is set to auto. I also notice when fast forward or rewinding a recorded show. When I turn off HDR this goes away. Show plays normally but skip, rewind or fast forward gives a black screen for 4-5 seconds. My Edge is hooked up to a new 4K LG OLED GX tv. Anyone else notice this? Tech support has no solution.


----------



## mbafuqua

Mitchell Grubman said:


> Anyone notice a 4-5 second pause of no image when watching live tv and rewinding when HDR is set to auto. I also notice when fast forward or rewinding a recorded show. When I turn off HDR this goes away. Show plays normally but skip, rewind or fast forward gives a black screen for 4-5 seconds. My Edge is hooked up to a new 4K LG OLED GX tv. Anyone else notice this? Tech support has no solution.


I think the HDR on the TiVo EDGE is wonky. With it on, my (two-year-old) TCL's picture is faded and not sharp at all. When I watch the same program on the same TCL with my old Premiere, the picture is sharp as can be. I decided to shut HDR off on the EDGE ... and now my picture is sharp again the way I like it!

And yes, with HDR on, the picture gets very choppy when I push the left or right arrows or the "go-back-8-seconds" button.

Best solution: Deactivate the HDR feature on your TiVo. Your viewing pleasure will improve immediately!


----------



## BillyClyde

mbafuqua said:


> I think the HDR on the TiVo EDGE is wonky. With it on, my (two-year-old) TCL's picture is faded and not sharp at all. When I watch the same program on the same TCL with my old Premiere, the picture is sharp as can be. I decided to shut HDR off on the EDGE ... and now my picture is sharp again the way I like it!
> 
> And yes, with HDR on, the picture gets very choppy when I push the left or right arrows or the "go-back-8-seconds" button.
> 
> Best solution: Deactivate the HDR feature on your TiVo. Your viewing pleasure will improve immediately!


If the image is faded with HDR on, that means that your TV itself is in SDR mode and not HDR. Make sure your TV is also in its HDR mode, matching what you're sending it from the Edge, and then the picture should look good.

This is most likely not the Edge's fault, it's on your TV for not reading the HDR metadata right and switching into HDR mode properly, unless of course the Edge isn't sending the proper HDR metadata, but either way your TV not being in HDR mode is your issue.


----------



## jangell2

Mitchell Grubman said:


> Anyone notice a 4-5 second pause of no image when watching live tv and rewinding when HDR is set to auto. I also notice when fast forward or rewinding a recorded show. When I turn off HDR this goes away. Show plays normally but skip, rewind or fast forward gives a black screen for 4-5 seconds. My Edge is hooked up to a new 4K LG OLED GX tv. Anyone else notice this? Tech support has no solution.


Yup, I've got that problem. Turning off HDR fixes the problem but that is not an acceptable fix, since my pic looks fine with HDR on and bad without it. I discovered that changing Dolby Audio settings to PCM only, fixes the problem. I don't know why but it does.


----------



## rpenrod1

jangell2 said:


> Yup, I've got that problem. Turning off HDR fixes the problem but that is not an acceptable fix, since my pic looks fine with HDR on and bad without it. I discovered that changing Dolby Audio settings to PCM only, fixes the problem. I don't know why but it does.


Changing the audio to PCM messes up the Audio so no surround sound. That's not the answer. TIVO needs to update this.


----------



## janitor53

Why this isn't fixed after almost a year is unfathomable...as a company it's shameful that you let a product that is still sold linger like this.


----------



## jangell2

janitor53 said:


> Why this isn't fixed after almost a year is unfathomable...as a company it's shameful that you let a product that is still sold linger like this.


The problem with the black screen when fast forwarding has been going on and off for years.


----------



## ericlhyman

I have both the edge and the Bolt and only have these two problems with the Edge. 1) forced fake hdr when I only want auto hdr to display real hdr sources and 2) the even more annoying blackout during fast forwarding that makes it difficult to spot the place where you want to play from. It is now late Sept 2020; why haven’t these Edge problems been fixed by software.


----------



## flipit

jangell2 said:


> The problem with the black screen when fast forwarding has been going on and off for years.


Just upgraded my system to Edge running through Denon AVR to LG OLED TV, and am having the blank screen issue with any command IF both Dolby sound and HDR are enabled. Any updates on whether there's a fix? Any chance this is an (old) HDMI cable issue?


----------



## Jeff_DML

flipit said:


> Just upgraded my system to Edge running through Denon AVR to LG OLED TV, and am having the blank screen issue with any command IF both Dolby sound and HDR are enabled. Any updates on whether there's a fix? Any chance this is an (old) HDMI cable issue?


Yes, make sure you are running at least premium rated cables

HDMI Cable Overview - What Are the Different HDMI Cables?


----------



## tommage1

I don't like the auto HDR setting on the Edge. I do get a faded picture when it is outputting the "fake" HDR. The input on the TV is HDMI 2.0 and setting is UHD on. When I look at TV info screen when the fake HDR is being input it does say HDR10. But picture is faded. If I turn off auto HDR on the Edge the TV info screen shows "normal" but the picture is vivid again, not faded. So my recommendation is turn HDR off on the Edge, unless you are going to be watching some REAL HDR content, the fake fades the picture, at least with my setup. And I do use the latest Ultra high speed HDMI cables. I wish they had fixed the setting like Tivo Ted said they working on, now it's either off or stuck with the fake HDR for all non HDR content. With all same settings Bolt does not output fake HDR, TV info screen shows "normal" unless outputting REAL HDR. So can leave setting on "auto" for Bolt.


----------



## tommage1

tommage1 said:


> I don't like the auto HDR setting on the Edge. I do get a faded picture when it is outputting the "fake" HDR. The input on the TV is HDMI 2.0 and setting is UHD on. When I look at TV info screen when the fake HDR is being input it does say HDR10. But picture is faded. If I turn off auto HDR on the Edge the TV info screen shows "normal" but the picture is vivid again, not faded. So my recommendation is turn HDR off on the Edge, unless you are going to be watching some REAL HDR content, the fake fades the picture, at least with my setup. And I do use the latest Ultra high speed HDMI cables. I wish they had fixed the setting like Tivo Ted said they working on, now it's either off or stuck with the fake HDR for all non HDR content. With all same settings Bolt does not output fake HDR, TV info screen shows "normal" unless outputting REAL HDR. So can leave setting on "auto" for Bolt.


One other thing, my TV only has HDR10, not HDR10+. I wonder if the fake HDR would not fade the picture with an HDR10+ capable TV. If someone has an HDR10+ TV I'd be interested in how it handles the Edge fake HDR output.


----------



## tommage1

I did more testing, Edge and Bolt. Edge does put out the fake HDR for everything if setting is auto. And if not real HDR source I get the faded picture. The Bolt does not do any fake HDR, stays normal for non HDR content.

I then tried a 4K movie I have on a streaming site. With the Bolt (HDR setting on auto) the movie plays and TV info screen shows it is HDR10 (audio output is Atmos). With the Edge the same movie shows Dolby Vision for video and Atmos for audio. I guess no Dolby Vision with Bolt but I still prefer the fact the Bolt does not output fake HDR for non HDR content. Bolt, leave HDR setting on auto all the time, Edge turn off unless playing from true HDR source.


----------



## RichB

I setup the Edge yesterday.
The HDR settings is absurd.

Auto should obviously "automatically" use HDR when the source is HDR.
End of story. Don't believe this is true, then what would ON do? 

Clearly, TiVo should add made Auto work and add ON for those that want fake HDR.

Auto is a monumentally useless setting for a device that primarily record OTA/Cable which has no HDR content.

- Rich


----------



## Terrestrial

Just set up a Tivo Edge and the fake HDR in auto for non-HDR content is awful. I turned it off and will be using the apps in my TV over the apps in the Tivo.

Tivo are your reading this forum, if so, you need to fix the HDR function.


----------



## dianebrat

Terrestrial said:


> Tivo are your reading this forum,


no, they are not


----------



## RichB

dianebrat said:


> no, they are not


Good to know.
I entered this support ticket:

The TiVo Edge Auto HDR is incorrectly implemented. It is ON and forces SDR to be converted to HDR. Please fix this. For example:

OFF - No HDR
ON - SDR is converted to HDR and HDR is delivered as HDR.
Auto - SDR is delivered as SDR and HDR is delivered as HDR.

The Apple TV 4K does this properly where Auto is implemeted as Match Range (HDR/SDR).​
- Rich


----------



## tommage1

RichB said:


> Auto is a monumentally useless setting for a device that primarily record OTA/Cable which has no HDR content.


It's much worse than worthless. It automatically converts EVERYTHING that is not true HDR to a fake HDR. Which looks terrible, at least on my TV. Faded, also when activated my manual TV picture controls do not work. So when streaming true HDR set to auto, everything else turn off. Bolt does not do this, only Edge. When Tivo Ted was around he said they were working on a 3rd setting which would be like the Bolt but has been a LONG time and has not happened. If you use a separate streaming device might as well leave HDR setting on Edge OFF permanently. If you do 4K HDR streaming from the Edge have to turn HDR on/auto and off constantly.


----------



## RichB

tommage1 said:


> It's much worse than worthless. It automatically converts EVERYTHING that is not true HDR to a fake HDR. Which looks terrible, at least on my TV. Faded, also when activated my manual TV picture controls do not work. So when streaming true HDR set to auto, everything else turn off. Bolt does not do this, only Edge. When Tivo Ted was around he said they were working on a 3rd setting which would be like the Bolt but has been a LONG time and has not happened. If you use a separate streaming device might as well leave HDR setting on Edge OFF permanently. If you do 4K HDR streaming from the Edge have to turn HDR on/auto and off constantly.


I have disabled HDR because, as you say, Auto makes fake HDR out of SDR. If the menu is to maintained then the choices should be:

Off - No HDR
Auto - Match Range so SDR is SDR and HDR is HDR, the equivalent of Apple Match Range.
On - Forced HDR from SDR and HDR as HDR.​
- Rich


----------



## kdmorse

And it's not like they're unaware of the problem. They've even commented on it. They've said they're going to fix it. Then they pivoted to blaming the TVs. Radio silence ever since....


----------



## tommage1

kdmorse said:


> And it's not like they're unaware of the problem. They've even commented on it. They've said they're going to fix it. Then they pivoted to blaming the TVs. Radio silence ever since....


Just FYI this may be fixed. My Edges did an update, there are now 3 choices for HDR setting. Auto now appears to try to follow the source resolution. Off is off of course, On would still create the fake HDR for non HDR content but should work normally for true HDR content. Have not tested extensively yet but if it works great, would be able to leave on auto.


----------



## Terrestrial

I tried Auto for HDR last night and it now appears to work the way it should. It now passes the HDR info to the TV to decode and no longer does fake HDR when no HDR is present.


----------

